# 27 zoll  2560 x 1440 gaming monitor!?



## sgpavlo (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo, bin auf der suche nach einem 27 zoll monitor. 
Hauptsächlich wird er zum zocken genutzt.



 								 									 									 Max. Auflösung: 2560 x 1440
 								 									 									 Panelart: IPS
ASUS PA279Q, 27" (90LM0040-B01370) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


ist der asus was ? oder gibts da gute alternativen? 



mfg


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Mai 2014)

Ziemlich teuer. Sicherlich ist er gut, aber ein QNIX QX2710 zum Beispiel kostet gut 500€ weniger


----------



## eXquisite (15. Mai 2014)

700 Euro? Dafür bekommst du 4K Monitore. Außerdem sind 6MS nicht sonderlich gut zum spielen.

Der hier hat 4MS außerdem mag ich BenQ lieber  BenQ BL3200PT

LG


----------



## sgpavlo (15. Mai 2014)

4k bräuchte ich definitiv eine 2. graka  

welchen 4k gibt es denn zum zocken?


----------



## FrozenPie (15. Mai 2014)

sgpavlo schrieb:


> 4k bräuchte ich definitiv eine 2. graka
> 
> welchen 4k gibt es denn zum zocken?


 
Soweit ich weiß gibt's noch keine 4K Monitore die nativ 4k bei mehr als 30Hz schaffen, also ist keiner von denen zum gamen geeignet


----------



## sgpavlo (15. Mai 2014)

BenQ BL3200PT 32" nicht zu groß zum zocken? gibt es schon einen test?


----------



## JoM79 (15. Mai 2014)

Ich denke du willst nen Monitor zum zocken?
Der von dir verlinkte ist hauptsächlich für Bildbearbeitung gedacht.
Guck dir ruhig mal den Dell UH2713HM an und wenn es Asus sein muss den PB278Q


----------



## sgpavlo (15. Mai 2014)

wieviel hz hat der asus pb278q?


----------



## JoM79 (15. Mai 2014)

sgpavlo schrieb:


> wieviel hz hat der asus pb278q?



60 so wie jeder andere WQHD.


----------



## BertB (15. Mai 2014)

ich hab diesen 4k
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/322209-28-4k-600-samsung-u28d590p-3.html#post6419591
habe in dem zugehörigen thread einiges dazu geschrieben,

ist nicht schlecht, gibt aber auch nervige aspekte
60Hz ist jedenfalls kein problem, aber 2x r9 290 ist ne gute idee


----------



## sgpavlo (15. Mai 2014)

ich glaube ich kauf mir erst mal einen WQHD, weil ich einen großen wert auf fps lege. Soll ich den BenQ BL3200PT oder den Asus PB278Q?!


----------



## JoM79 (15. Mai 2014)

Was hast du überhaupt für ein System und welche FPS zockst du?


----------



## Fiftdey (15. Mai 2014)

Nimm den qnix und das gesparte Geld legst du anders an


----------



## JoM79 (15. Mai 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Nimm den qnix und das gesparte Geld legst du anders an



Hauptsache billig, Sch**** auf Ausstattung  und Ergonomie.


----------



## sgpavlo (16. Mai 2014)

i7 4770k / Gigabyte z87 x oc / vapor r9 290 / Bequiet Dark Power Pro 850 Watt ... soll ich den qnix kaufen?
gezockt wird hauptsächlich bf4 !!


----------



## JoM79 (16. Mai 2014)

sgpavlo schrieb:


> i7 4770k / Gigabyte z87 x oc / vapor r9 290 / Bequiet Dark Power Pro 850 Watt ... soll ich den qnix kaufen?
> gezockt wird hauptsächlich bf4 !!



Bisschen grosses Netzteil.
Wenn du ihn übertakten willst und dich die fehlende Ergonomie und Ausstattung nicht stört,  klar kannst ihn dann kaufen.


----------



## sgpavlo (16. Mai 2014)

Das bild muss passen und fürs zocken muss er halt geeignet sein. Ich würde auch mehr geld für was richtig gutes bezahlen. Muss der moni auf 120hz oced werden? was ist der unterschied zu 100hz... kenn mich leider nicht aus


----------



## JoM79 (16. Mai 2014)

Bei 120Hz+ ist das Bild flüssiger, aber ab Werk gibt es das nur mit nem TN Panel.
Da hast du halt schlechtere Farben und weniger Blickwinkel.
Die Koreamonitore sollen sich ja gut übertakten lassen, aber habe auch schon gelesen, dass das Bild dann auch nicht mehr so toll sein soll.


----------



## sgpavlo (16. Mai 2014)

Alle anderen mit IPS display haben 60hz oder gibt es alternativen?


----------



## JoM79 (16. Mai 2014)

sgpavlo schrieb:


> Alle anderen mit IPS display haben 60hz oder gibt es alternativen?



IPS gibt es nur mit 60Hz, für mehr musst du übertakten oder halt TN nehmen.


----------



## sgpavlo (16. Mai 2014)

Was ist der unterschied zum qnix true 10 ?


----------



## Painkiller (16. Mai 2014)

Ich persönlich kann dir diesen Monitor empfehlen: LG Electronics 27EA83-D, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron 27EA83-D


----------



## sgpavlo (16. Mai 2014)

Korea-LCD Qnix QX2710 LCD | Spieletauglich oder nicht? - YouTube

30ms inputlag!?


----------



## sgpavlo (18. Mai 2014)

ist der evolution 2 nicht davon betroffen?


----------



## Fiftdey (18. Mai 2014)

nö.. also ich habe gerade damit bf4 gezockt.. keine probleme!


----------



## Monsjo (19. Mai 2014)

sgpavlo schrieb:


> Korea-LCD Qnix QX2710 LCD | Spieletauglich oder nicht? - YouTube
> 
> 30ms inputlag!?


PCGH hat den falschen Koreaner getestet.


----------

